# DIY CO2 W/Paintball Tank



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey guys! im wanting to make something similar to this

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c163336/p17664913.html

i just dont wanna spend that money!! I can get the regulator and needle valve for about 15$ but where can i get a solenoid? i dont want one with a bubble counter or an adjustment valve like this one has! i have a DIY bubble counter i can use and just a plain jane needle valve to adjust! But a solenoid? do i have to get that online or can i get that at like home depot or sumthin??

This is what i want in the end

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ASOL-PlNKg


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

I too looked into just buying a solenoid but I have to say you are SOL. the only ones I have been able to find are around 80$. and at that price you can buy the valve and solenoid and extras for another 10-20$. which is worth it because then it is all new and nice looking.


----------

